# Coffee Cake Special Reserve available at VapeCon 2017 limited amounts!



## Paulie (25/8/16)

Hey all,

Here a sneak peak for the first 40 people who come visit our stand 

Remember this is limited quantity and wont be for sale at Vapecon on Saturday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Kyli3boi (26/8/16)

You going to have a stampede at your stand just as the door openes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (26/8/16)

Can't wait to get mine!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (30/5/17)

Hey all

Just to let you all Know Special Reserve will be available again for Vapecon!!

There will be 500 3mg only bottles limited 1 year only release so dont miss out i will announce closer to time details and pics!

Plus i will be giving away some there also.. Details will be announced closer to the time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just to let you all Know Special Reserve will be available again for Vapecon!!
> 
> ...


Not missing out again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (1/6/17)

@Paulie keep me one bud, i was seconds too late last year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (1/6/17)

Hey All here a sneak peak of what to expect sitting next to a friends hE mod 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape (1/6/17)

NOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (2/6/17)

Hi @Paulie 

What exactly goes into making a special reserve? Barrels made from oak grown in a sacred grove maintained by virgins? Maybe an extra secret ingredient or two? 

I'm building up the courage to try a coffee vape again and was just curious. 

#askingForAFriend
#noSeriouslyItsForAFriend


----------



## Paulie (2/6/17)

craigb said:


> Hi @Paulie
> 
> What exactly goes into making a special reserve? Barrels made from oak grown in a sacred grove maintained by virgins? Maybe an extra secret ingredient or two?
> 
> ...



I have to take a time machine back to old days when drinking booze was based on when people are hungry and end up eating old wheat and barley getting dronk lol

Yes, its a oak barrel and it takes time to get it to work but thats a mission as u have to cure and prepare barrel which is pain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

